# Panasonic sa-ak240



## andrespavas (Jun 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Sucede que a mi equipo le falla una de las salidas de audio. Estaba chequeando una por una y el equipo se apago de un momento a otro.
El botón de encendido tiene luz, cuando intento prenderlo siento que el relé suena "tic" aparece algo en el display y vuelve y suena "tic" y el equipo se apaga.

No se de verdad que puede ser, yo solo soy un estudiante y algún amigo me trajo el equipo para que le ayudara, antes salí dañandolo.

Señores espero puedan ayudarme con este problemita

Lo que sale en el display es: "f61"


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

falla de audio, hay continua en la linea de parlantes, o se te rompio un fusible de la fuente


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Lo que sale en el display es: "f61"


Cuando en el display indica F61 se refiere a un problema con el amplificador, eso quiere decir que se quemo el RSN, pero antes de asegurar que se daño la salida de audio, chequea los voltajes de la fuente...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

Lamento contradecirte rata, no siempre es porque se quemo el hibrido de audio, muchas veces es falla en la fuente, otras en el circuito de protección y asocaiados, De echo en el manual mism de servicio dice lo que te estoy diciendo.

Hay que revisar, y determinar exactamente que sucedio, incluso hay otras fallas que producen que se active faiilure61  ya que cuando todo esta ok, al micro le llega una tensión de referencia , cuando esa se altera indicara F61

Pero de alli a afirmar que el el hibrido(que de echo puede ) este dañado sin hacer ninguna medición es poco técnico


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lamento contradecirte rata


Ya estamos acostumbrados... 


pandacba dijo:


> no siempre es porque se quemo el hibrido de audio, muchas veces es falla en la fuente, otras en el circuito de protección y asocaiados, De echo en el manual mism de servicio dice lo que te estoy diciendo.
> 
> Hay que revisar, y determinar exactamente que sucedio, incluso hay otras fallas que producen que se active faiilure61 ya que cuando todo esta ok, al micro le llega una tensión de referencia , cuando esa se altera indicara F61
> 
> Pero de alli a afirmar que el el hibrido(que de echo puede ) este dañado sin hacer ninguna medición es poco técnico


No leiste la parte en donde sugeri revisar la fuente, verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

De todas formas primeo lo afirmas y luego te retractas, lo hubieras corregido.
Por otro lado afirmas que es un problema de audio, y en el propio manual de servicio y en otros de entrenamiento de la marca hace perfecta referencia a otras causas que no son necesariamente audio 

Lo lógico para no confundir enumera las distintas probabilidades 

Te salio ambiguo, corregilo


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 13, 2011)

La linea que activa dicha proteccion es la linea llamada DC_DETECT, si bien por su numeracion se podria afirmar que es deteccion de Dc, a esta linea de proteccion llegan tambien otras lineas tales como:
-Protector de DC en las salidas
-Sobrecorriente en las salidas
-Supervision de tensiones de la fuente
-Deteccion de la corriente del FAN (ventilador) en algunos modelos no en todos, si el ventilador falla o no esta conectado al subir el volumen te  parece F61

y faltaria fallas por soldadura, etc etc , esta linea es muy problematica pero se debe revisar todo lo anterior antes de proceder a cambiar el RSN-xxx pues es el elemento mas costoso de dicho equipo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 14, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> La linea que activa dicha proteccion es la linea llamada DC_DETECT, si bien por su numeracion se podria afirmar que es deteccion de Dc, a esta linea de proteccion llegan tambien otras lineas tales como:
> -Protector de DC en las salidas
> -Sobrecorriente en las salidas
> -Supervision de tensiones de la fuente
> ...



Hermano yo me asegurad que no hubiera DC en la salida, con el voltimetro en una escala de 200mV me marca 1mV pero varia hasta 5 u 8 mas o menos, no creo que esto afecte.

Como puedo chequear que halla sobrecorriente en la salida?        

El fan no prende en el lapso que prende el equipo mientras el rele lo hace apagar de nuevo, deberia hacerlo?


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 14, 2011)

Debes ubicar el manuald e servicio y mirar y entender como funciona en ese equipo la linea DC_DETEC, probaste sin los parlantes o bafles??  que pasa con ellos? si esta alguno malo te pasara eso, ademas debes verificar que las tensiones de trabajo del equipo se encuentren Ok todas , chauuuuuuu


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2011)

El manual de servicio lo puedes encontrar en www.eserviceinfo.com


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 14, 2011)

Según he leído en internet, como primer paso hay que comprobar esta etapa, desconectando totalmente el circuito integrado de salida y probando nuevamente el equipo. Si enciende normalmente, sin presentar el código de error, es necesario reemplazar el integrado.

Si después de desconectar el integrado de potencia, aun continua presentando el código F61, es necesario comenzar las comprobaciones en el pin o pines DCDET del "micro" y rastrear desde allí la causa.

Que piensan uds?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Es mucho más simple, primero se comprueba que en la salida al momento de encender no tenga continua
Pones el tester en la linea de parlantes, sin ellos, si lo que importa es lo que mide al momento de encender, se ve mucho más claro con tester analógico que con uno digital. no import lo que mida antes y despues que se protegio, lo importante es en el momento del encendido si marca algo, el siguiente paso  es ver que al integrado le lleguen las dos tensiones de alimentación ya que si falta uno obvio habra tensión en la linea de parlantes, si no llegan verificar desde el trafo, alli suele haber unos fusibles que parecen resistencias, de color beige, fijarse alli, si esta todo bien revisar el relay que peguen ambas secciones, de echo ya hay un problema y es el echo que cuando subias el volumen se apagaba, eso es porque tiene dos fuentes una alta y la otra baja, al llegar a cierto volumen conmuta una sola, por estar dañado el conmutador o el fusible correspondiente.


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es mucho más simple, primero se comprueba que en la salida al momento de encender no tenga continua
> Pones el tester en la linea de parlantes, sin ellos, si lo que importa es lo que mide al momento de encender, se ve mucho más claro con tester analógico que con uno digital. no import lo que mida antes y despues que se protegio, lo importante es en el momento del encendido si marca algo, el siguiente paso  es ver que al integrado le lleguen las dos tensiones de alimentación ya que si falta uno obvio habra tensión en la linea de parlantes, si no llegan verificar desde el trafo, alli suele haber unos fusibles que parecen resistencias, de color beige, fijarse alli, si esta todo bien revisar el relay que peguen ambas secciones, de echo ya hay un problema y es el echo que cuando subias el volumen se apagaba, eso es porque tiene dos fuentes una alta y la otra baja, al llegar a cierto volumen conmuta una sola, por estar dañado el conmutador o el fusible correspondiente.



Ya medí haber si habia voltaje en la salida de los parlantes y como dije arriba es de 1 a 8mV más o menos, entonces creo que no halla problema con eso.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Si lo lei pero no aclaraste si eso mide en el momento del encendido o cuando esta el f61 titilando
ya que son dos momentos muy diferentes, debes ser preciso en esas cosas


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si lo lei pero no aclaraste si eso mide en el momento del encendido o cuando esta el f61 titilando
> ya que son dos momentos muy diferentes, debes ser preciso en esas cosas



Eso mide desde que prende hasta que el relé hace apagar el equipo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2011)

Aquí encontré un artículo que te puede ser de mucha utilidad... Saludos

http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com/2011/03/equipo-de-sonido-panasonic-presenta_01.html


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí encontré un artículo que te puede ser de mucha utilidad... Saludos
> 
> http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com/2011/03/equipo-de-sonido-panasonic-presenta_01.html



Muchas gracias ratmayor, ese articulo se ve de mucha utilidad.
Voy a seguir los pasos haber si puedo llegar a la solución.

Rata seguí el tuto, y en contre una tensión DC de mas o menos 28v, proseguire entonces a averiguar el precio del IC


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

Señores cambie el IC de potencia, otra vez sigo con el problema del f61 
ya no se por donde más mirar este equipo.... ayudenme con eso porfavor


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Como seguir ayudandote si no respondes si hiciste las mediciones que te pedi?

Con el proceso que te decribo en 15 minutos encuenro que esta fallando(y es demasiado tiempo)


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

En el momento de encenderlo tengo -32V conectandolo en la polaridad indicada de la salida de los parlantes
Al parecer no hay ningun fusible abierto, y no se como pueda ver si lleguen las 2 tensiones al integrado por que no se a cual pin llegan y tampoco lo indica en el equipo. o al menos no lo veo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Estan faltando los +32 por eso tenes los -32 fijate donde estan los puentes de diodos y ubica en donde estan los +-32 encontraras dos capacitores estan unidos a masa uno por el negativo y el otro por el positivo


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estan faltando los +32 por eso tenes los -32 fijate donde estan los puentes de diodos y ubica en donde estan los +-32 encontraras dos capacitores estan unidos a masa uno por el negativo y el otro por el positivo



En el otro canal me salen los otros 32 positivos, brother muchas gracias por tu colaboracion pero este equipo como que me pudo, yo apenas soy un estudiante y veo que el problema es como mas grave como para lo que apenas he visto. Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2011)

Antes de tirar la toalla, porque no sigues lo que te está indicando el panda? Posiblemente en la fuente tengas el voltaje, pero estás seguro de que llega al amplificador?


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Antes de tirar la toalla, porque no sigues lo que te está indicando el panda? Posiblemente en la fuente tengas el voltaje, pero estás seguro de que llega al amplificador?



No se a que pines llega esa tension.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Mira debes ser ordenado, si no guardas el oren lógico, te vas a enredar y creeras que es más dificil de lo que realmente es, pudiste ubicar el puente de diodos?, La cosa es asi, tener un transformador enorme, en el hay un primario con varias derivaciones para las distintas redes domiciliarias, del otro lado esta el secundario, compuesto  a su vez por varios bobinados, en el impreso esta marcado, antes de ir a la placa donde estan los diodos en las salidas de esos bobinados hay como unas especies de resistencias chiquitas de un color beige tostado, no son resistencias lon pequeños fusibles, esos se suelen abrir y dejan la fuente desbalancieada, hay varios revisalos

si todo esta en orden seguimos hacia el puente rectfificador, a la salida hay dos filtros uno para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa allli hay que verificar que esten los +-32

Hace eso y luego te digo para que no te enredes


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Mira debes ser ordenado, si no guardas el oren lógico, te vas a enredar y creeras que es más dificil de lo que realmente es, pudiste ubicar el puente de diodos?, La cosa es asi, tener un transformador enorme, en el hay un primario con varias derivaciones para las distintas redes domiciliarias, del otro lado esta el secundario, compuesto  a su vez por varios bobinados, en el impreso esta marcado, antes de ir a la placa donde estan los diodos en las salidas de esos bobinados hay como unas especies de resistencias chiquitas de un color beige tostado, no son resistencias lon pequeños fusibles, esos se suelen abrir y dejan la fuente desbalancieada, hay varios revisalos
> 
> si todo esta en orden seguimos hacia el puente rectfificador, a la salida hay dos filtros uno para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa allli hay que verificar que esten los +-32
> 
> Hace eso y luego te digo para que no te enredes



Bueno, encontre tres fusibles y estan bien, esta el transformador y luego vienen los 4 diodos grandes que son el puente rectificador, cierto? hay 2 condensadores, pero no encuentro los 32v por ningun lado no se si estoy midiendo mal o tengo problemas con la etapa de rectificación.

Para hacer estas mediciones tengo que tener las otras 2 etapas conectadas tambien?.... no creo

Gracias por responder tanto y aguantar mi ignorancia.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2011)

Despues de el rectificador y los capacitores hay 2 fusibles que deberían proteger al amplificador que tienen este aspecto:







Ya los chequeaste? Has un seguimiento de las pistas desde que salen de la fuente hasta que llegan al amplificador...


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Despues de el rectificador y los capacitores hay 2 fusibles que deberían proteger al amplificador que tienen este aspecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola ratmayor, ya los chequee y andan bien.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Mira tengo el manual de servicio de ese modelo, ya veo como hago, ya que el archivo pesa 21Mb

Tenes que medir en continua entre masa y la salida positiva y negativa

Aqui te dejo la sección trafo fuente


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Mira tengo el manual de servicio de ese modelo, ya veo como hago, ya que el archivo pesa 21Mb


Podrías usar www.yousendit.com o www.4shared.com asi hacen varios usuarios para compartir archivos muy pesados...


----------



## andrespavas (Jun 20, 2011)

Hice las mediciones y no estan para nada bien, encuentro 48 y -49 v midiendo desde el condensador a una tierra.
Que mas debo hacer ahora?

Pienso que puedo tener un problema con algun regulador de voltaje, las tensiones que me llegan a los mosfet son muy altas y si no estoy mal deberia llegar 26v al mosfet 0 al zener


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Te dejo el esquema de la fuente que podes ampliar para ver bien los detalles y del amplificador


----------



## bariner440 (Ago 29, 2012)

en mi equipo tengo activacion del rele pero yo lo que hice fue desoldar dcdet y solo asi pude hacer que reaccionara pero no tengo nada en el display y ahora ya meperdi y no se que hacer no tengo voltaje en las salidas de audio te pido ayuda los fusibles estan bien y puenteados los qye estan mal y la falla que en contre que era que en eltransformador revisando el fusible interno vi qye estaba bien y revise el voltaje de ca yen la vena cercas del transformador abajo de la pintura o esmalte verde estaba partido el circuito y rasque hasta en contrar laparte rota y solde y asi pude hacer que reaccionara pero no tengo en funciones el display y ya se me agotaron las idea y tengo todo el diagrama y he ido revisando poco apoco pero veo que todo esta vien nose pódrias sugerirme algunas ideas para continur por que ha de prender y funcionar como es aunque tenga tienpo en hacerlo funcionar gracia de ante mano


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 25, 2014)

Colegas yo cambie el zener de 27v, la r de 1.8 ohm y el transistor... tenia el error f61, ahora enciende pero tengo 1,4v de continua en las salidas.. sugerencias?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 25, 2014)

El voltaje de la fuente esta simetrico?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2014)

No he tenido tiempo pero en el taller casi siempre estoy sin internet (maldito vecino ) por eso queria ver que otras cosas pueden ser...
Tenia el problema ese del zener en corto, el tr y la resistencia de 1.8 ohm... hablando de eso.. ese valor necesita ser muy exacto?


----------

